# Forgive me, I have sinned.



## 140mower (Sep 16, 2022)

I have been told that as retirement closes in on us, we will need something to occupy the passing time. So, I recently took a stroll into the twisted world of wood. And by that, I mean if you don't like the twist, just wait a few minutes and it will take a whole new bend..... Cut it off just a little too short? That's okay, just wait a minute, it's starting to rain, it'll fit soon enough..... for a little while. 
 For a first project, I heard that a bird house might be a good start...... Be damned if I want to build another...too finicky and wood is best used in the stove for winter heat.


----------



## 140mower (Sep 16, 2022)

Did I mention that I got some free chickens?



Still have a little finishing to do, but the girls have a new home and I have some expensive eggs for breakfast....


----------



## Doggggboy (Sep 16, 2022)

A bird house can be a good start as long as it isn't a purple martin house.
My wife conned me into building one a couple of years ago.
3 1/2 sheets of 3/4 inch plywood and a 14 foot metal post with a boat winch attached for raising and lowering it!
Never again. Stick with tin cans on the top of a fence post.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 16, 2022)

Free chickens are the same as a free puppy.


----------



## 140mower (Sep 16, 2022)

I know right..... I believe there's supposed to be a moral to the story..... Something about free or some such.....


----------



## DPittman (Sep 16, 2022)

140mower said:


> Did I mention that I got some free chickens?View attachment 26587
> Still have a little finishing to do, but the girls have a new home and I have some expensive eggs for breakfast....


That looks like a chicken palace.  If that's your first project then you've got some nice projects in the future.


----------



## Tomc938 (Sep 16, 2022)

140mower said:


> Did I mention that I got some free chickens?
> Still have a little finishing to do, but the girls have a new home and I have some expensive eggs for breakfast....


Looks good!  And eggs from your own chickens taste way better than store-bought.

My favourite quote from Mr. Pete is (paraphrased), "I could have bought this for $12, but I was able to make it myself with $20,000 worth of machines and tooling."


----------



## 140mower (Sep 16, 2022)

Tomc938 said:


> Looks good!  And eggs from your own chickens taste way better than store-bought.
> 
> My favourite quote from Mr. Pete is (paraphrased), "O could have bought this for $12, but I was able to make it myself with $20,000 worth of machines and tooling."


Eggsactly........


----------



## RobinHood (Sep 16, 2022)

I think we all “sin” once in a while. There is something to be said about the quick and easy workability of wood.

Consider this: your project also involved metal working - just look at that nice metal roof, those hinges and the door latches. All’s not lost. You are forgiven.


----------



## Susquatch (Sep 16, 2022)

140mower said:


> For a first project, I heard that a bird house might be a good start...... Be damned if I want to build another...too finicky and wood is best used in the stove for winter heat.



If working with wood is a sin the it's no wonder I get hot all the time. You think working with wood is a sin? How about working with wood on a metal lathe or on a Bridgeport!

I absolutely love Purple Martins. We have had a full condominium (16 adults) for the last 5 years. A slow increase before that. Buy the aluminium house and pay the kid at the place you bought it a Kings ransom to put it together for you. It will keep him off the street for months.


----------



## 140mower (Sep 16, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> If working with wood is a sin the it's no wonder I get hot all the time. You think working with wood is a sin? How about working with wood on a metal lathe or on a Bridgeport!


I look at woodworking on metalworking tools as being akin to riding a moped, both are fine and dandy until one of your buddies catches you.....


----------



## Doggggboy (Sep 16, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> If working with wood is a sin the it's no wonder I get hot all the time. You think working with wood is a sin? How about working with wood on a metal lathe or on a Bridgeport!
> 
> I absolutely love Purple Martins. We have had a full condominium (16 adults) for the last 5 years. A slow increase before that. Buy the aluminium house and pay the kid at the place you bought it a Kings ransom to put it together for you. It will keep him off the street for months.
> 
> View attachment 26594


I love having the martins around. They aren't too noisy and tend not to shart on everything in sight, unlike their swallow cousins.
But building the condo was a running joke. Takes two of us to lift it up. If this one fills up we'll hang some gourds instead of building another subdivsion.


----------



## YYCHM (Sep 16, 2022)

Doggggboy said:


> But building the condo was a running joke. Takes two of us to lift it up.



I hear you on that one.  My cousin built one of those things.  The kit had over 100 pieces to glue/screw together.  It too was hoisted up a tall pole with a boat winch.  Whole thing blew down in a wind storm


----------



## 140mower (Sep 16, 2022)

RobinHood said:


> I think we all “sin” once in a while. There is something to be said about the quick and easy workability of wood.
> 
> Consider this: your project also involved metal working - just look at that nice metal roof, those hinges and the door latches. All’s not lost. You are forgiven.


Phewww, thanks. I don't get much shop time this time of the year, unless I broke something...... Ok, I guess I do get a little bit of shop time, it just isn't "play time". 
Turns out that I am a bit of an outside dog and am barely house broke, so when the weather improves, I am turned out for the season. This might account for some of the lacking social skills. 
It's funny though, the German Shepherd spends most of his days lounging around in the air conditioned house, while the Mennonite mutt spends his in the sun making chicken coops and such.....


----------



## Mcgyver (Sep 17, 2022)

Nice job.

The problem with wood is that it can come dangerously close to being domestically useful.  Far better to have a hobby like model engines with absolutely no practical purpose or application!


----------



## historicalarms (Sep 17, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Free chickens are the same as a free puppy.


  I was offered a free puppy a month ago from my daughter. The day before her hound had an appointment with a knife happy vet he got a wiff of something hot across the field at the neighbors place and a liter of small stinky dogs was the result....but I told her that if I got a dog for the yard, the deer would quit coming right in to be butchered and I much prefer venison to fresh dog so the deer won over..

    As for woodworking on machine tooling....if it cuts it goes in my machine whether its soft or hard. I use my mill often for morticing out tang bedding grooves in wood...my wood-metal joints aint factory perfect by a long shot but they are serviceable.


----------

